# Camp Kitchens



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I am in the market to buy a camp kitchen table. I was just wondering what you all like to use. The one I am considering is about the biggest one Cabelas sells. It's $149 on sale for $99 right now. It has 3 table tops, 2 zippered cabinets, hooks for lanterns, hooks for pans/utinsels, and a sink. Are these worth it? Will it be more than I really need? My family (of four) camps in a small pop up and usually for just 3 day weekends. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I have that exact one. It's nice with the little sink in it. The hooks overhead are good for keeping things handy. We tent camp and it was too big for us. I'm south of Ypsi near Willis if you'd be interested....


----------



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

NittanyDoug said:


> I have that exact one. It's nice with the little sink in it. The hooks overhead are good for keeping things handy. We tent camp and it was too big for us. I'm south of Ypsi near Willis if you'd be interested....


what are you looking to get out of it?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

NittanyDoug said:


> I have that exact one. It's nice with the little sink in it. The hooks overhead are good for keeping things handy. We tent camp and it was too big for us. I'm south of Ypsi near Willis if you'd be interested....


I might be interested. How much? Could I get it today after work? I want something for my camp trip this weekend.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'd like to get $75. It's probably been out 3 times max. It's in my attic and so I'd have to get it down but anything's possible if you're interested. Might be a shorter drive than dundee but probably not by much.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20112&hasJS=true


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I just checked and I have it all together if you're interested.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Nittany is that the Kitchen you have available the one in the Link?
Can I be next in line for it


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

The one I have is the one in the link (except used a couple of times) and in my attic right now instead of in a big box on the floor at Cabelas.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

could you ship this? We are up by Clare zipcode 48632?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I don't think anyone would want to see the bill to try to ship it. We may be heading up that way (or could go that way on the way up north) for the 4th....


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

We are going down too Coldwater on the 4-5 th if everything goes right.

Guess I didnt realize it was that heavy haha....


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Not so much weight as length plus width plus height...They would eat me/you alive for it.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah didnt think of that. hmmmmmmm....... have to think .......


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Well....I ended up buying a new one. Cabelas had it on sale $149 marked down to $99 and it's the biggest one they sell. We took it camping this last weekend and what a difference that one piece of equipment made! Food is a big part of camping for us and it was a real pleasure having everything in one place right there where you need it. I also found cleaning fish easier since it is at counter top height (much easier than a picnic table). It's a little on the heavy side, but that's a good thing, you don't want it tipping over in a storm and we had a couple this weekend.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Glad you like it. They are nice to have. I just don't find my family using it much these days. (Been on 1 camping trip this year and it didn't go along...)


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Nittany when are you comming up North and where at?


----------

